# How Mrs.CuddleBug and I balance our finances



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been reading many posts on how the wife or hubby aren't being financially responsible or on the same page.


This is what I did for our financial situation and I hope it helps you.


- we both have our own bank accounts "joint spousal"
- we both have our own credit cards "joint spousal"
- I have a line of credit "she has full access"
- we each pay our equal share of the monthly bills based on our income levels
- we are both looking for good deals on purchases
- we both are frugal to an extent


- we both have our own cells "full access for each and passwords"

- we both have our own cars "full access for each, keys"

- we both have our own computers "full access for each, passwords"


I do our finances because I enjoy doing so and Mrs.CuddleBug works in an office all day, so it also gives her a break.

We both can see our bank accounts, credit cards, cell phone use, etc. at all times.

We don't fight about money much, if at all.

We don't fight about who has the car and going out.

We don't fight about being on the computer.



I trust Mrs.CuddleBug completely and she trust me, that I won't go out and buy something expensive.

If we upgrade our appliances, we do that together. 

The newer TV Surround system I research and did on my own but she knew everything.

If we upgrades anything for our place, inside and outside, I always do the research and get it done but she knows everything.


----------

